# De-authorized R-15 question?



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey folks;

I realize I should know this already and it has certainly been asked before, but I don't know and do not feel like searching the archives for it . 

So briefly can the R15s play back pre-recorded programs though de-authorized like the DTIVOs can? 

Got an MRV install scheduled for Tuesday which requires SWM of course which means all my legacy R15s have to be swapped out for R16s or R22s. 

However some here have a lot of shows on their current R15s and retention who setup the MRV upgrade deal said that if I talk to the installer(s) they may be able to leave the old R15s behind since they are legacy and essentially obsolete being replaced in the inventory by all SWM capable units for new installs.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that all of the newer non-Tivo DVRs must be authorized to play back their recordings. They might even require an active satellite connection, but I'm not sure about the R15. Someone else here will certainly know for sure.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you disconnect the R15 from the dish before it is deactivated, you should have access to your recordings for a limited period of time (a few days to a couple of weeks). Eventually the R15 will need re-authorization which it won't get, and you will no longer be able to get to the recordings.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I have an R15 that I had deactivated and had disconnected prior to deactivating. It's been that way for a while and I can still watch shows that I had recorded it on it.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I have an R15 that I had deactivated and had disconnected prior to deactivating. It's been that way for a while and I can still watch shows that I had recorded it on it.
> 
> - Merg


Old R15 software let you watch recordings forever. So did the R22. But not anymore. As I recall the "refresh required" routine began right around the time that PPV movies were deleted after 24 hours so maybe it's some kind of copyright baloney.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

After a year of deactivating my R15 (which was 2 years ago), I could not watch recorded programs anymore. I took the 160gig drive and put it in a SD TiVo where I could watch recorded programs forever.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

codespy said:


> After a year of deactivating my R15 (which was 2 years ago), I could not watch recorded programs anymore. I took the 160gig drive and put it in a SD TiVo where I could watch recorded programs forever.


TiVo lets you watch recorded programs...forever? Even if you discontinue their "service" which in reality is a DVR fee since all you get for your money is a program guide which you can get on the web for free.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes. Works as long as the unit powers up. PM me for more details. You may be surprised.


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

codespy said:


> Yes. Works as long as the unit powers up. PM me for more details. You may be surprised.


I have a DTivo that I deactivated about 10 days ago. I upgraded to HD boxes, so I put it up for sale on Craigslist.

It booted up and showed the playlist. I successfully played a couple of shows, but then it became non-responsive. I tried to restart it up, but I got an error message saying "A serious error has occurred." It said to leave it connected to a phone line for 3 hours or something. I sold it to someone, but he wasn't able to get it activated by D*, and they didn't have a landline. He's bringing the unit back right now.

Is this normal behavior? Does the box need to be hooked to a sat line (even if unauthorized)? If I hook it up to a landline, will it repair the "Serious error"? or is this thing a boat anchor now.


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

PHL said:


> I have a DTivo that I deactivated about 10 days ago. I upgraded to HD boxes, so I put it up for sale on Craigslist.
> 
> It booted up and showed the playlist. I successfully played a couple of shows, but then it became non-responsive. I tried to restart it up, but I got an error message saying "A serious error has occurred." It said to leave it connected to a phone line for 3 hours or something. I sold it to someone, but he wasn't able to get it activated by D*, and they didn't have a landline. He's bringing the unit back right now.
> 
> Is this normal behavior? Does the box need to be hooked to a sat line (even if unauthorized)? If I hook it up to a landline, will it repair the "Serious error"? or is this thing a boat anchor now.


Never mind. I googled the issue, and it appears that I've got the GSOD (Green Screen of Death). Funny, it was working fine right up until I replaced it (as far as I know). However, it was in a spare room and was infrequently (aside from the season passes recording.


----------

